# Aquariums vs. Cages - Pros and Cons



## Vixie

*Aquarium Pros*
-Glass is easy to clean
-Glass doesn't hold on to smells
-Perfect for new mummy rats
-Contains messes well
-Good view of rats


*Aquarium Cons*
-Not usually large enough to keep multiple rats in
-Not enough air circulation
-Has to be cleaned more frequently than cages, most often this is daily.
-Can be escaped rather easily by adventurous little ratties
-Doesn't allow ratties to climb
-Temperatures inside the tank can be higher than the room, rats suffer heat strokes very easily so this is not advised, the room the tank is in must be fairly chilly.
-Difficult to keep looking clean(glass)
-Often are not wide enough for larger males to move around(18 in minimum recomended).
-Rats can chew(sometimes ingest) the silicone sealant
-Can not be disassembled making it difficult to store.
-Glass can be REALLY heavy, an aquarium large enough for two rats is much to heavy to carry alone.


*Cage Pros*
-Come in all shapes and sizes
-Allows lots of opportunity for decorating with hammies, climbing ropes, ladders etc.
-Can have multiple levels
-Allows for plenty of air circulation
-Allows ratties to climb
-Decent view of rats
-Easy temperature regulation
-Cage can be taken outside and hosed down in summer, in winter it can be put in a shower and hosed down that way.
-Can often be disassembled for specific purposes (ie. storage, moving to a new house etc.)

*Cage Cons*
-Bedding can often end up on the floor if the pan isn't deep enough.
-Galvanized metal can absorb urine and often owners have no choice but to throw it away.
-Chewing on said galvanized cages may result in zinc poisoning which is potentially fatal in rats.
-Rats can hurt their feet(twisted ankles, broken legs) in the wires.
-Expensive (especially buying new online).
-Sometimes assembly can be difficult.
-Bar spacing may need modification.
-Often difficult to clean between .5in x .5in floors, typically leading to bumblefoot.


----------

